# Error 2 installing gnome2 meta



## BJwojnowski (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a problem which I do not know how to solve.  I cannot get the gnome2 meta port to install.  I keep getting errors of one sort or another.  The latest is posted in this link http://pastebin.com/Vbn4S7uC.  Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong or how can I get a working version of gnome2 on this laptop?


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 15, 2013)

*Can not get Gnome2 meta port to install*

I can not get the gnome2 meta port to install.  Can anyone be of assistance?  the link to the last series of errors is posted in the link http://pastebin.com/Vbn4S7uC


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 15, 2013)

*Solved*

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2013-March/082073.html.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 16, 2013)

*implementation*

I do not know how to implement the information given in the last post.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 16, 2013)

Be sure you have updated the ports tree using portsnap(8) and reinstall multimedia/gstreamer-plugins, then install net-im/empathy. 

See ports/176768 for more details.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 16, 2013)

I reinstalled multimedia/gstreamer-plugins and then net-im/empathy without a problem. I am now, as I write this, reinstalling x11/gnome2.  Let's cross our fingers and see if it will now install without further problems.  Thank you.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 16, 2013)

It successfully installed.


----------

